#ubuntu-ch 2014-05-08
<marcus> WaVeR: hi. have you already ordered some 14.04 media?
#ubuntu-ch 2014-05-09
<jakers> hello, could somebody help me with a translate? :S
#ubuntu-ch 2015-05-08
<adriaan__> HI there
#ubuntu-ch 2017-05-12
<romanstatic> Hello, I have installed zerotier-one on 16.04 when i opened the app I get an error creating child process. not sure what to do, new user
<robert0> hi
#ubuntu-ch 2020-05-10
<qingmuhy> 1
